# brand of silkscreenprint ink that can air dry?



## smartmania (Apr 23, 2007)

Please tell me do you know some ink that is for textile ( t-shirt) and it's DOESN'T
need to dry.( the ink dry alone ) please give me the brand


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Speedball.


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

Your looking for water based inks and there are a few out there. I have been playing with Versatex inks which have been working out very well. You still need to heat set it unless you use the catalyst or fixer which requires no heat setting.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

All waterbased ink air dries. None of it air cures without an additional catalyst.


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

ahhh i see how this works. so if i was to have a heating press. would i use it to cure the shirt. is curing the same thing as 'fastwash' i think thats the term i have heard before. so i would print it and just let it dry during each color. or between each color i would press it? thanks im going to check out versatex inks. 


-austin


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

Austin, I am still new to the waterbased inks but I will give you what I have. You can use a heat press to heat set your ink when your completely done printing all colors to cure it, making it washfast. "Washfast" is the ability to wash your shirts without all the ink washing out. What I have been doing is print a pass and then flash it quickly or use a heat gun for a couple seconds to dry the ink before going on to the next color. I only do that if I am printing one color on top of another. If the colors do not rest on each other I will continue to print without drying in between passes. You are not heat setting each color in between a pass, just drying it a bit. Does this make sense?


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

it makes perfect sense thanks a super ton. answered exactly what i was wondering. i love learning lol. thanks derek


-austin


----------

